# Plymouth and St Austell



## 96795 (Nov 25, 2005)

This year I hope to visit Cornwall and locate car parks suitable for motorhomes close to the town centers in the Plymouth and St Austell. I note that most of these are situated near Sainsbury’s and The Royal Parade in Plymouth. If anyone can help in advance it would be appreciated if you could list either the Post Code or Street.


----------

